# Canon 5d MK111 - 580ex and 430 ex 11 - rear sync



## artbydesignwales (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

I want to set up a shot where I have a couple standing still whilst I write a word with sparklers next to them. The couple is frozen by the flash and the word is clear.

I have tried this with the 580ex set to rear sync and this works fine but can I do this using the 430ex II as well as a second off camera flash?

So the set up would be 580ex on camera and 430ex II off camera. How do I fire both flashes in rear sync mode? The only way I can get the 430 to fire is when I set the 580 to be the master the 430 to be the slave but then I don't have the option to use rear sync on either flash guns.

Does anyone no the best set up using these flash guns and camera to freeze the couple but capture the writing with a long exposure?


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 21, 2013)

yes the 580 has the option to use second curtain sync its the little symbol like 3 triangles with the last one solid 
looks a bit like this >>>
430 should have it too 

set the 430 to slave
580 to master and select that mode and it should all be sweet

look here
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_580EXII_QuickGuide.pdf

3rd column on first page about the middle

and here for the 430
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_Speedlite430EXII_QuickGuide.pdf


----------

